# It's 12:05am, do you know where your 508 is?



## TheWarden (Sep 9, 2003)

I know where mine is...it's in the TV cabinent, turning itself on, and doing something HDD intensive. I could almost set my watch by it. If I've had the receiver off for at least 10 minutes, the receiver will turn back on, spin up the hdd, and start churning. If I'm watching it at that time, about 10 minutes after I turn it off, it does what it does at 12:05am.

Does anyone know what its doing? Defragging? Downloading program info?


----------



## Pete K. (Apr 23, 2002)

My guess: downloading program info. Mine does the same thing every night/
morning.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Based on the fact that it is happens at the same time, It does sound like it is downloading program guide info.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

guide download, good idea prevents waiting for dowload while watching tv


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2003)

I think you are all mostly right. I think it is actually doing 2 things.

1) It is rebooting itself
2) It is downloading the latest Guide info.

I think they added an automatic reboot to add some stability to the boxes. People have been reporting doing dailyy or weekly reboots to add stability. I think they are doing this automatically now. If you try to turn on the unit right as it starts this nightly process, you'll see on the screen the exact sequence of events as if you force a reboot yourself.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

I do believe they mentioned on the tech chat before last that they intended the new software to do just that . A reboot and then the latest guide. The new inactivity mode works very well on the 508s but my 721 has the feature but it doesn't work. I still have to turn it off myself to save the hard drive.


----------

